# BBW Photography?



## booknerd727 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

After a few years of tossing the idea back and forth, I've decided I'd really like to have some "sexy" photographs done. Any idea where I could look in Ohio? I'd really like someone who specializes in bbw's. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Gusty (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi....

I am glad to hear that someone is interested in photography. I am a photographer for more than 15 years. I really have passion for that. I love to do pictures to big women. I have a good experience on that. If you are interested, please let me know. I will be happy to take nice pictures of you. Thank you for your time.

Tavo


----------



## Clementine (Apr 23, 2013)

If you make a model mayhem profile you might be able to find someone who specializes! I have one there and it's how I've gotten some content for my website before!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Dec 22, 2013)

I've had my husband do it,basically just for us.Well maybe more for him!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Dec 22, 2013)

All you really need is someone with a good eye and a decent camera. There are plenty of free editing tools online that you can use to crop, edit, or touch up your photos. That's the route I go because it's free, and because I like to edit my own photos. Good luck!


----------



## sexybbw4u (Jan 21, 2014)

*My hubby has been taking sexy photos of me for a few years now. He does all the editing of my photos. He does a great job... There are photography websites that we post some of my more artistic photos on. You can get the feel of what poeple think of your photos and they will also critique them if you like them to. It's nice to have someone looking at you and liking what you they see... It does boost your confidence as a plus size female. I've always been proud of how I look! Here is a recent photo of me that was taken and on vacation and edited and enhanced, tell me what you think,I would love to hear your comments! *


----------



## bbwbud (Jan 21, 2014)

sexybbw4u said:


> *My hubby has been taking sexy photos of me for a few years now. He does all the editing of my photos. He does a great job... There are photography websites that we post some of my more artistic photos on. You can get the feel of what poeple think of your photos and they will also critique them if you like them to. It's nice to have someone looking at you and liking what you they see... It does boost your confidence as a plus size female. I've always been proud of how I look! Here is a recent photo of me that was taken and on vacation and edited and enhanced, tell me what you think,I would love to hear your comments! *



My comment is I'd love to go on vacation with you!


----------



## SydneyScreams (Apr 20, 2014)

Do a google search for "Plus size photographers in Ohio" and see what you get. If you don't get any pings, you may want to check out Model Mayhem or search through craigslist postings (be careful on both though!!). 

Meet them in a public place before you shoot to go over your ideas but also any insecurities you may have. Make sure the photographer can show you that they've photographed BBW's before. A good photographer will know how to pose and light you to get the best results. Try to hire a stylist as well so that you'll have hair, makeup and wardrobe; trust me, you'll feel even more sexy that way!!


----------



## BettyDreadfulBBW (Nov 8, 2014)

there is a group on fetlife called "BBW MODELS" You can make a post there saying where you are and what kind of work you're interested in doing and photographers will contact you.
https://fetlife.com/groups/12094


----------

